# Coolant level warning



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I bought my Audi TTS in August 2016 and am taking it in as the coolant level warning light came on for a few seconds then went off again. When I checked the coolant level (cool engine) it is about 5mm below the minimum (the warning light has disappeared). Is this anything to worry about or does the level drop in Audis (I never had to touch the coolant on my previous BMWs). I will be doing about 800 miles before I get to the dealer to check out the coolant system/top up, I assume that provided the warning light does not come on I do not have to worry unless the level drops significantly??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Coolant level shouldn't drop as it's a sealed system. 
Don't leave it below minimum top it up, if you can't get any G13+, use plain water it won't do it any harm & won't dilute it enough to cause any probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have often had to top up new cars.I think they get filled fast on the production line so contain air bubbles which settle out.I have never needed to put much in but just added tap water and not needed to do it again.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

90TJM said:


> I have often had to top up new cars.I think they get filled fast on the production line so contain air bubbles which settle out.I have never needed to put much in but just added tap water and not needed to do it again.


+1

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

No, never had to top it up but I can see that an automated process will be programmed to as near the minimum as possible.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Had to top mine up after 3 months.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I had this once and the cause, in my case, was the Dealer had not tightened the cap sufficiently. Once tightened no problems.


----------

